# Robert Shaw



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

Robert Shaw, Scottish Presbyterian (1795 -- 1863) was a leader in the Original Secession Church and a minister at Whitburn. He wrote _The New Theology Examined_ (1843) and a highly regarded commentary on the Westminster Confession: _The Reformed Faith: An Exposition Of The Westminster Confession Of Faith_ (1845).


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you Andrew, we just ordered the book! 

Lord willing we'll see you on the Lord's Day!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

Excellent! You're welcome, and it's worth it!  

Looking forward to seeing you and yours on the Lord's Day!  

Cheers!


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 5, 2007)

It just came in the mail not long after I posted! Looking forward to seeing your and your beautiful family as well!


----------



## Davidius (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for providing a link to an online version of that. I just started the book and am really enjoying it. This makes for a nice easily-searchable resource.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

You're welcome! There are other online versions as well found here and here.


----------

